# Best way to move belongings?



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

So the major things, furniture, etc we are just buying when we get down there. But what about things we really want to take, toys, clothes, pictures, etc. I know we cant fit it all in the car, so whats going to be the best way to get it down there? I was thinking shipping it but seems like that might be too pricey.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are a couple of options:
Buy a trailer and tow it down, but the trailer will have to be with the car when it leaves Mexico; neither can be sold in Mexico.
Rent a UHaul to take the stuff as far as Laredo and put it in storage; turning in the trailer. Continue your trip, get settled and return to Laredo with an empty car & cartop carrier at your convenience.
We did the latter method many years ago. Otherwise, grit your teeth and dispose of more stuff. We did that last October, when we had to return to the USA for health reasons.


----------

